
Foursquare.com now all on Lift, in Scala - iamdanw
http://groups.google.com/group/liftweb/browse_thread/thread/126e6b1e529fbd14/8bb754baa90e78ab
======
jawngee
I have a beef.

<http://liftweb.net/docs/getting_started/mod_master.html>

In their controller code for all the example stuff, they're generating HTML
"snippets". In the instructional text they talk about how they are opposed to
logic in the views, but how is that consistent when you are generating html in
the controllers?

I know a lot of frameworks do it, but I don't understand why. We repurpose a
lot of our controller code for stuff other than web (command line, api) so for
it to be bound to HTML in particular seems bad practice and even worse
presented in the tutorials.

I'm well aware you needn't do it when using Lift, but why start off on the
wrong foot?

------
rglullis
The message states that it took 3 months to do the port, but it doesn't say
what was used in the original code.

~~~
joao
PHP

------
rwebb
<http://foursquare.com/>

funny

